
Could MySpace buy RockYou to mess with Facebook? - nickb
http://valleywag.com/tech/rumormonger/could-myspace-buy-rockyou-to-mess-with-facebook-311588.php
======
gabrielleydon
WOW! I hope this is true...

------
falsestprophet
For $800 million? No.

~~~
rms
This article even says that they know it is a bad tip, yet they printed it
anyways...

